# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Historia e kenges popullore shkodrane & tekstet

## bjanku

HISTORIA E KENGES POPULLORE SHKODRANE

KENGA QYTETARE SHKODRANE     



Ashtu si filigramat,melodite e bukura shkodrane jane punuar me mjeshteri, jane lemuar ne rrjedhen e koherave nga popullidhe,nje pjese e tyre,jane pastruar dhe pasuruar me elemente gjithnje e me autoktone.Megjiate permes arkivave, fotografive,botimeve te ndryshme ,kujtimeve gojore apo te shkruar; njihen shume emra krijuesish qe kane mbetur te pashlyer ne kujtesen e qytetareve shkodrane.Keshtu eshte e njohur dhe e çmuar ne qytetin e shkodres veprimtaria krijuese e Hysejn Dobraçi, te cilin ideologu yne i Rilindjes Kombetare,Zef Jubani,e ka quajtur "Anakreonti shqiptar" dhe e Sali Pates, qe te dy te fillimit te shekullit XIX ajo e Halil Tophanes dhe e Shtjefen Shahirit; ajo e sazexhiut te talentuar Simon Marketes; krijimtaria e Kasem Xhurrit dhe e Mark Kranjanit,qe te dy te njohur si reformatore te ahengut shkodrane; ajo e Oso Seles (Falltores), sazexhi dhe vjershetar;ajo e rapsodit qytetar te periudhes se Lidhjes Shqiptare te Prizenit-Nel (Zenel) Maha, ajo e Paloke Kurtit,krijuesit te disa prej kengeve-perla te ahengut shkodrane; ajo e vjershetorit Heti i Molla Sylos dhe e kengetareve me vlere te veçante interpretative si Hila i Files,Taro Hoti,Ndreke Preluka,Shtjefen Jakova (Qorri).  Gjate dhjetevjeçareve te pare te shekullit XX bene emer si krijues dhe interpretues sazexhijte Ndreke Vogli-Naraçi dhe Nush Pali;kengetaret Hamz Gogoli,Shuk Prifti,Pjeter Bushati.  Vitet 40 dhe dhjetevjeçaret ne vazhdim te ketij  shekulli shenojne fillimin e nje veprimtarie krijuese te suksesshme qe i fali hapesire dhe frymarrje te re kultivimit te kenges qytetare shkodrane. Kujtojme ketu kenget me te goditura, tashme mjaft popullore te Hasan Prezes,vellezerve Paulin e Karlo Pali,Rud Gurashi,Sheuqet Krujes,Namik Mithit,Adil Ujkashit  etj. Me vlera krijuse te veçanta interpretimi i kengeve qytetare shkodrane nga artistet e njohur lirike te skenes sone Marije Kraja dhe Ibrahim Tukiqi kengetaret e shquar Bik Ndoja, Luçije Miloti, File Gjeloshi, Florinda Gjergji, Shyqyri Alushi, Naile Hoxha, Xheudet Hafizietj. Kengetaret e brezit me te ri  Violeta Zefi, Bujar Qamili, Valdete Hoxha, Myfarete Laze, Mukades çanga, Adnan Bala, Enriketa Kuçani,Sabahet Vishnja etj.                                         Nje brez tjeter akoma me i ri kengetaresh po punon me perkushtim per persosjen e artit te tyre te interpretimimit. Ne keto kenge qytetare shkodrane ku ne teresine e shfaqjes se tyre (permbajtje, musike, vargje), vallet e kenduara te qytetite shkodres nuk jane thjeshte nje fenomen artistik;por tregues i gjalle i nje jete ku ballafaqohemime menyra te menduari, me te dhena etnografike,me marredheniet midis pjesetareve te familjes, me te afermit, miqte dhe rrethin shoqeror.

----------


## pelin

nese mundesh na sill ca tekste kengesh
   flm

----------


## bjanku

Me keni kerku tekset e kangeve popullore shkodrane,ju kam gjetur disa kenge te vjetra .Shpresoj qe tju pelqejne.


GANXHET TUEJA ME SHUME ERE

	GANXHET TUEJA ME SHUME ERE,
	GJITHFARE LULESH PASKAN ÇILE,
	MARSHALLA MOJ NJIKSAJ VERE,
OH!SA KENKE RRITE,HOPA.

		      II

DRANDOFILLE E BUKUR JE,
GJITHKAH TSHOF UNE BAJ çUDI	
QYSH NJATE HERE MOJ QI TKAM PA
            NZEMER ME KE HI,HOPA.

                                    III

EDHE KURR SKAM ME THARRUE,
POR GJITHMONE KAM ME TKUJTUE,
QYSH NJATE DITE QI MJE LARGUE,
NZEMER KAM MBARUE,

------------------------------------------------
ME  JELEK E BRANAVEKE	 																	ME JELEK E ME BRANDAVEKE,
	PO MDUKESH SOKOL ME FLETE
	ME JELEK NEN HIJE DOLA,
	NE BAHÇE MOJ LULE MBLODHA;
	NE BAHÇE UNE LULE MBLODHA;
	E TE MIRES NDORE IA ÇOVA;
	E MIRA PO THOTE NUK I DUE,
	BAN GAJRET MOJ MOLLE E FTUE;
BAN GAJRET MOJ MOLLE E FTUE;
SY E VETLLA UNE TI DUE,
SY E VETLLA UNE TI DUE,
ATA JANE GJITHÇKA PER MUE.


..
1) Kurdohere e ne shrregull.

-----------------------------------------
	MIRE MBRAMA

	MIRE MBRAMA,MIRE MBRAMA N.N
	A KE BUKE,A KE BUK-O ME NA DHANE?
	SA KA DETI,SA KA DETI UJ E RANE,
	SIMIÇITE, SIMIÇITE I ÇOJME NE KEMBE!
	SKAM NEVOJE,SKAM NEVOJE PER SIMIÇITE
	PSE MKAM NDODHE,PSE MKA NDODHE
								BUKA NE SHPI!

	Me kete melodi kendohet edhe vallja.

	DY DELE, DY DELE E TREQIND PARE,
	ÇOU KUMBARE, ÇOU KUMBARE 
	NA XEN NJI VALLE;
	MOS E LEN, MOS E LEN VALLEN PA XANE,
	NE KJOSH DJAL,NE KJOSH DJAL-O 
	BRAF  NE  KAMBE !
	NE KJOSH PLAK,NE KJOSH PLAK 
	TERHIQU RRSHANE!
	ÇKE KUMBARE, ÇKE KUMBARE
	QI Te TASHT MARRE ZANI?
	MA KA XANE; MA KA XANE TYMI I DUHANIT.

1)	hanen mbrama kur miqesia kthehet prej	
kumbareve.
Diten e dasmes mbas buket.
---------------------------------------------

MOJ UNAZA RETH ME AR		

	MOJ UNAZA RRETH ME AR,
	KE MARR BURRIN DJAL BEQAR,
	TGJITHA SHOQET TA KANE INAD;
	INAD PAÇIN EDHE PLAÇIN
   E NDER SHOQE KURR MOS DALSHIN.
	ÇPO KERSET PUSHKA NE PYLL!
	NISJA TI,NA DEL SI HYLL!


	MOJ UNAZA RRETH FLORI,
	KE MARR BURRIN DJALE TE RI,
	TGJITHA SHOQET TA KANE LAKMI;
	LAKMI PAÇIN EDHE PLAÇIN
	E NDER SHOQE KURR MOS DALSHIN.

.
Kurdoher.

-----------------------------------------------------

	O ZAMAKU I BARDHE


	O ZAMBAKU I BARDHE,
	FORTE U DESHTME BASHKE.
	KERKUSH NUK NA I DIJTI,
	VEÇ ZOTYN E SHPIRTI
VEÇ ZOTYN E SHPIRTI
E HANA QI NA NDRITI.
HANA QI NA NDRITI,
AJO NA PADITI,
MOS PADIT MOJ HANE,
SE TFALI XHERDAN-E.
XHERDANIN ME GROSHA,
BALLIN TA PAGOSHA,
XHERDANIN ME GJELA,
LE TA VENE E REJA.
XHERDANIN ME FLUTRA,
LE TA VENE E BUKRA.


.
1)	Kurdohere para marteset 
2)	Dhe ne shrregull.

-----------------------------------------------

SA E BUKUR NA DOLI NUSJA

	SA BUKUR NA DOLI NUSJA! MARSHALLA,marshalla

	PASKA BALL PER PERISHAN! MARSHALLA,marshalla

	PASKA VETLLEN SI GAJTAN! MARSHALLA,marshalla

	PASKA SYNIN SI FILXHAN! MARSHALLA, marshalla

	PASKA HUNDEN NISKAVI!  MARSHALLA,marshalla

	PASKA FAQET GURABI!       MARSHALLA,marshalla

	PASKA GOJEN SI KUTI!       MARSHALLA,marshalla

	PASKA DHAMBET SI INXHI! MARSHALLA,marshalla

	PASKAN GUSHEN FARFURI!  MARSHALLA,marshalla

	PASKA QAFEN SI ZAMBAK!   MARSHALLA,marshalla

	PASKA 	SHTATIN SI BAJRAK! MARSHALLA,marshalla

..

1)Kah djali paradite kur zbulojne nusen.

----------


## Brari

Bjanku  te lumt pena ty e goja. Rrnosh  pra.

E tash shikjo  i fije se mos po ma gjen tekstin e njasaj kanges..

"per mua paska ken kysmet 
 me ken ti e tjera kuj....etj.

hajt mos prito..kur te kesh koh  ee.

----------


## bjanku

DO mundohem nepermjet arkivit qe kam ne shtepi te gjej kengen qe me kerkuat,ne kete perjudh jam duke punu edhe per perfundimin e CD me kenge shkodrane te vjetra.Po te duash mbas 10 ditesh te visitosh siton tim ku besoj qe mund te kem perfunduar prezantimin te CD.Besoj qe mund t'ju pelqejne kenget e vjetra shkodrane!!!!

----------


## Brari

Bjanku  flmn !

E vizitoj faqen tuaj shpesh.

Suksese  e ruaj zanin..mos dil pa shall..a po merr vesht...lol.!

----------


## Niçe

*Lule bore*

   Tuj shetite ne mal e koder
   Tuj preke lule gjithe me dore
   Veç n' nji kopsht ma t' bukrin n' Shkoder
   Ty te gjeta lulebore

Refreni:
   Je e vogel por e plote
   Ty t' kerkoj un tash sa mot 
   Tash sa mot un ty t' kerkoj
   Gezim me ty jeten ta çoj

    Eja, eja lulebore 
    Se me ty do thur kunore
    Eja, eja lulebore
    Se me ty do t' thur kunore

    Pash ma t' bukren stine prandvere
    Pashe ma t' bukrin dranofill
    Mos ia fal askujt ti eren
    Se per mu vetem ke cil

----------


## Niçe

prep s' di gja...


  mbeta gjithe diten hijeve
  ku prehesh ti
  mbeta gjithe diten krojeve
  krojeve ku pin ti

  kur t' jemi bashke ne te dy
  do t' na shikjojne me zili
  dhe do na flasim ne sy
  sa duhemi ne te dy

----------


## Niçe

Lene nanen, lene baben aman
  Lene nanen, lene baben, aman
  Se me ty do t' kaloj naten
  Ik e eja moj te un

  Nè te thançin o, me u fejue aman
  Nè te thançin me u fejue aman
  I thuj babes qi m' ke mue aman
  Ik e eja moj te un

  Len gjylpanen, len xherxhefin aman
  Len gjylpanen len xherxhefin aman
  Se un ty doi ta baj qefin
  Ik e eja moj te un

----------


## shigjeta

Ja dhe nje kenge shkodrane, megjithese nuk eshte kenduar nga nje kengetare shkodrane  :buzeqeshje: 

*More trendafil i vogel*

_kendon: Liri Rasha_

Mori trendafilja e vogel
ku e ke marr ket bukuri (2x)
le e rritur ne Shkoder
nane e babe, moj jabanxhi

Ref.
Hajde se s'me flet
ruju moj se m'gerget
marak per ty
m'ka mbet, oh medet

Mori ti buza burbuqe
kush ta bleu shallin e ri(2x)
i ke vu bohcen e kuqe
na mbushe me bukuri, oh medet

Mund ta degjoni ketu

----------


## shigjeta

Nje pershendetje per Mi Corazonin  :buzeqeshje: 

*Karafilat që ka Shkodra* - Grupi i burrave

Karafilat qe ka Shkodra 
medet sa te bukur jane (2x)
Gonxhe t'medhaja, gonxhe t'vogla
me ere mbushin dynjane 
Aman, aman (2x)

Trendafila yt me hije
medet o per me çil (2x)
Qe t'i dalin fije-fije
medet sa ere te mire
Aman, aman (2x)

Karafili kaq i bukur
medet o porsa here (2x)
Me ia prek gjethin e bukur
medet oj i bin menjehere 
Aman, aman (2x)


*Çil at zemër, plot kujtime* - Bajram Spahia

Dilu pra mos rri e mbyllun
Gjithshka ne zemer ti mban ndrydhun
Haj-haj hajde lule, haj-haj beja lule

Dhe mbas tejet jam i lidhun
Jete te re une gjej ne ty-je
Haj-haj hajde lule, haj-haj beja lule

Çile at zemer plot kujtime
Çile pra moj lulja ime
Haj-haj hajde lule, haj-haj beja lule

Çilu pra me embelsie
Se me ty jam lidh ne dashnie
Haj-haj hajde lule, haj-haj beja lule

Keto kenge jane marr nga albumi  _Këngë Shkodrane_ - RTSH (Muzika Albasoul)

----------


## Zebbi

Nje gje nuk po kuptoj une. Shume kenge qe une i kam ditur per shkodrane, dalin ne album si kenge kosovare. Si shpjegohet?

----------


## edspace

Zebbi, e vura re atë por prapë e hodha albumin ashtu qysh është publikuar. 

Albumi është origjinal qysh e shikon dhe në fotografi. Kompania që e ka publikuar (e huaj) nuk ka bërë punë të mirë sepse edhe emrat e shumë këngëve i ka shkruajtur ndryshe për ndryshe, nuk janë fare Shqip. 

Kengët janë Shkodrane por më duket se këndohen nga këngëtarë Kosovarë prandaj dhe albumi thotë që janë këngë Kosovare. Titulli origjinal është në anglisht.

Pra kur e hodha albumin, ju përmbajta albumit.

----------


## MI CORAZON

Shigjeta, te falenderoj per pershendetjen me kengen " Karafilat qe ka Shkodra" . Shume kenge e bukur eshte....megjithese mund te me kishe pershendetur me kengen " Lule t'bukra ka Tirona " ... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Brari

Pergezime per Temen e Bukur.

Mundesisht pasurojeni me sa me shum kang shkodrane por jo me keng te ashtu qujtuna shkodrane te maxhupve biznesmena..
Mundesisht pra sa me shum kang klasike Shkodrane qe jan kompozue prej artistave te mirnjohur e te kendum prej kangetareve te mdhej si Bik Ndoja, Lucie Miloti, Marie Kraja e tek tuk ndoj tjeter artist i madh..

Po ju pershnes sonte ju Adhuruesve te kanges Shkodrane mes te cilve asht natyrisht dhe Korasoni, Ullmari, Shigjeta etj etj ..

Degjoni pra ne FAJTORI tek Gaqo Cako ose Lucie Miloti nje nga perlat e Kanges Shqiptare....

Ne at Zaman t'asaj furie..

Tung.

----------


## MI CORAZON

Kenge degjojme plot, perdite e pernate...por kenge si kjo e jotja Brari , me te cilen  ke pershendetur, te lene pa fjale. 
E mrekullueshme !

----------


## Zebbi

Nuk e di pse kur isha ne Shqiperi me binte tensioni sa here qe degjoja kenge shqiptare, madje me dukej si turp kur neper dasma e me teper ditenlindje vihej ndonje kenge popullore.  Degjoja njehere radio Tiranen naten dhe me vjen cudi si asnjeri ketu nuk ka permendur asgje per ciftin Gjergji. Si fytyra si kam parasysh por ajo kenga "Bulqizake Bukuroshe" me duket e ka titullin eshte himn, o zot si u kumbonte zeri te dyve mua me iku gjuha. Jam munduar ti gjej ne internet por nuk ka asgje per ta, tek nje faqe shkodrane ishte Margjela origjinale nga Florinda por dhe ate e kane hequr. Kush ka mundesi ta gjeje ju lutem me thoni.

----------


## ARDIAN SHYTI

> Nje gje nuk po kuptoj une. Shume kenge qe une i kam ditur per shkodrane, dalin ne album si kenge kosovare. Si shpjegohet?



ne cilin film e ke  pa  ket pyetje  qe ke shkru :pa dhembe:

----------


## DEN_Bossi

Kete e kendon Bujari;


Hej goce qa po ban 
mos u ban ti pishman,
Kalo fush e kalo koder
hajde hajde nuse n'shkoder.

Jam nji djale shkodran.
qe m'ka zan sevdaja.
Me nje goce esmere 
me ka gjet belaja.

Mos u ban pishman, 
mos u ban pishman e,
Si tja baj un ksaj dashni 
qe me ty mka zan e,
Nuk ma prish mendjen moj goc, 
nuk vi ne Tirane.

Po tbaj be moj goce
s'me zen vendi vend e
Tjeter kend me dashte,
t'vret gjynahi jem e.

..............................

*Kan ardh krushqit........... napolonin tesh*

----------


## maleta

ku mund ti shkarkoj keto kenge shkodrane

----------

